# Texan Photo?



## barneyguey (Jul 17, 2017)

Hoowdy! Anyone have a photo of a Texan Bicycle? This badge popped up for sale and I can't find anything about it. I think it might be Schwinn? Thanks! Barry


----------



## KevinM (Jul 24, 2017)

I used to shop in Massie's in downtown Fort Worth back in the day.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 24, 2017)

Cool, If you ever run across a photo of a Schwinn Texan bicycle let me know. Thanks, Barry


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2017)

I don't think this was off a Schwinn-built bicycle. They were much more careful in re-badging their bicycles for non-bike shop stores.

It probably came off of a Murray, CWC, Huffman, or a Colson. I'd say this is from the 1940s-50s.

There was a special edition Dodge Texan car at this time, built exclusively for Texas Dodge dealers. Perhaps that had some influence?


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 24, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I don't think this was off a Schwinn-built bicycle. They were much more careful in re-badging their bicycles for non-bike shop stores.
> 
> It probably came off of a Murray, CWC, Huffman, or a Colson. I'd say this is from the 1940s-50s.
> 
> ...



I have an Ad saying Massie sold Schwinn built bicycles with the Texan badge.

Schwinn was the Advertised brand and then the Ad also said they Repair bicycles, sell Tires, do Repainting, sell supplies for all makes and also offered free delivery.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> I have an Ad saying Massie sold Schwinn built bicycles with the Texan badge.




That sounds interesting. Would love to see it!

I have been wrong before.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 24, 2017)

I've been writing a book on the many names used on Schwinn bicycles and the badges that went along with them. I'm saving cool little things like the Ad for the book. I'd love to show it now but I'm up to 245 pages and hope to print the Book this fall. I've been talking about it for years and lots of friends and other fellow bicycle freaks are looking forward to reading all the interesting information I've found. I hope I don't offend you and I think you will enjoy checking it out in the book. Have a great day! Barry


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> I've been writing a book on the many names used on Schwinn bicycles and the badges that went along with them. I'm saving cool little things like the Ad for the book. I'd love to show it now but I'm up to 245 pages and hope to print the Book this fall. I've been talking about it for years and lots of friends and other fellow bicycle freaks are looking forward to reading all the interesting information I've found. I hope I don't offend you and I think you will enjoy checking it out in the book. Have a great day! Barry




I am always researching bikes. While my niche is Huffman (blasphemy in the Schwinn forum!), I totally understand. The Radiobike is my latest research project. It occurred to me that little was known about them, and I have vehemently sought answers. I have shared bits and pieces of my research here, and uploaded many catalogs for public view. Some people really go the extra mile, it is much like archaeology. For that, there is a price. No offense meant!!


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 24, 2017)

Cool! Good luck with your research! I also have posted lots of info including catalogs, ads, badges etc. but want to save some of it for the book. I've been working on this for five years and have put thousands of hours into it. I think people will enjoy all the information I have compiled. I've found over 200 Companies or Shops etc. that sold Schwinn bikes with their own badge on it. The more I find, the more I realize how many more may still be waiting to be found. You could by a Schwinn through 15,000 different outlets before WWII.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2017)

I think I post of my time in scouring old literature. Lots of time. So much of it thrown out.

I thought this badge was postwar?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinM (Jul 26, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I think I post of my time in scouring old literature. Lots of time. So much of it thrown out.
> 
> I thought this badge was postwar?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Please don't leave us any time soon.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 26, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I think I post of my time in scouring old literature. Lots of time. So much of it thrown out.
> 
> I thought this badge was postwar?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



The Ad I have is from 1940. That's why I was asking for some photos of some bicycles. I want to see if they had an earlier version of the badge or if this is the one that was on the 1940 models. Barry


----------



## partsguy (Jul 26, 2017)

I realize in you quoting me that I have a gramatical error in my post. I meant to say, "I think I spend most"

Now, that is going to drive me nuts. Lol.

I am not planning on leaving anytime soon!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 26, 2017)

No worries, I'm  a hunt and peck kind of guy! I miss all kinds of words and my grammar sucks!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 26, 2017)

I was in the top ten spellers of my school, undefeated at class level, mom made it to state level, and my granny taught English.

I must admit, texting and smart phones have caused me to slip. Neither existed when I was in spelling bees.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 26, 2017)

I just got a cell phone last week and came over to the dark side. It's been a challenge, but I was losing touch with everyone. I'm not on facebook or any of the other forums and needed the cell phone for contacting fellow bike freaks and sending photos. I'd say the camera is the best part about the phone.

Last year I couldn't spell GRADGIEET, now I are one!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 26, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> The Ad I have is from 1940. That's why I was asking for some photos of some bicycles. I want to see if they had an earlier version of the badge or if this is the one that was on the 1940 models. Barry



Post war ads and catalogs are tough as it is, but pre-war is even more tough to find. A lot got donated to scrap drives for the war effort. Many weren't even printed from 1941-45.

There must be a little old house, in Texas somewhere, with the literature inside.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 26, 2017)

I wish they would send it my way! I need more information!


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 26, 2017)

Maybe you could answer a question? I don't know that much about the different features on prewar Schwinn bicycles. I have a bicycle for an example in the book that has the Aluminum fenders. I would like to tell what years you could order this option. Do you know?
Thank you! Barry


----------



## partsguy (Jul 26, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> I wish they would send it my way! I need more information!




Never stop digging. In my step-dad's house, with decades of clutter, there were some bicycle things in there. Some of which, I will upload. Some were sold, and some, got mistakenly pitched. Nothing too old, all 70's era, but you never know. I found most of it in a bedroom and coat closet. *It was not the kind of house you would expect to find transportation memorabilia in.* Attend all estate sales you can, make friends with estate sellers, and go through all the papers, boxes, bags, etc. The best stuff is never out on a shelf or display.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 26, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Maybe you could answer a question? I don't know that much about the different features on prewar Schwinn bicycles. I have a bicycle for an example in the book that has the Aluminum fenders. I would like to tell what years you could order this option. Do you know?
> Thank you! Barry




I do not know the answer to that, but maybe someone will chime in.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks! I will, I love history! Now I get to mow the lawn. Have a great day! Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 23, 2017)

bump


----------



## kwoodyh (Nov 23, 2017)

Here's a pair of Texas edition bikes his and hers built by AMF, it will be a few days before I can get a picture of the head badge sticker.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks for the photos! I'm looking for the Schwinn built Texas bicycle. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 28, 2017)

huh


----------



## catfish (Nov 28, 2017)

Here is a Texan.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 28, 2017)

catfish said:


> Here is a Texan. View attachment 716209



Any photos of the badge? Was it sold by Massie? Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 28, 2017)

catfish said:


> Here is a Texan. View attachment 716209



I have an Ad from 1940 saying Massie sold Texan badged bicycles built by Schwinn.


----------



## catfish (Nov 28, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Any photos of the badge? Was it sold by Massie? Thanks, Barry




This bike is a Dayton.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 28, 2017)

catfish said:


> This bike is a Dayton.



I read that on the chainring. I'm looking for a Schwinn from the thirties or forties with the badge on it.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 28, 2017)

Howdy! I'm looking for a photo of a 1930's - 1950's Schwinn built Texan bicycle sold by Massie Supply Company. I have an ad showing them for sale in 1940.







Hello Guys! I'm looking for Bicycle Badges Cash $$$ Paid
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or 
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
I'm always looking for any cool Badges that catch my eye.


----------



## catfish (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Nov 28, 2017)

Howdy! I'm looking for a photo of a 1930's - 1950's Schwinn built Texan bicycle sold by Massie Supply Company. I have an ad showing them for sale in 1940. Thanks! Barry
.







Hello Guys! I'm looking for Bicycle Badges Cash $$$ Paid
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or 
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
I'm always looking for any cool Badges that catch my eye.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 29, 2018)

Hoowdy! Anyone have a photo of a Texan Bicycle? This badge popped up for sale and I can't find anything about it. I think it might be Schwinn? Thanks! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 7, 2018)

KevinM said:


> I used to shop in Massie's in downtown Fort Worth back in the day.



Hello, how are you? My name is Barry. Would you mind describing Massie's to me. A little about the building, what street it was on, what other things besides bikes they sold, etc. Do you know when it closed? Thank you very much, Barry


----------



## KevinM (Aug 7, 2018)

Gosh that has been 47 years ago. Do you know the area?


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 7, 2018)

Not at all, I live in North Idaho. I just wanted something about Massie to put in my book, about badges I'm writing. Massie is in the book along with the badge, but not much more. Barry


----------



## Tikibar (Aug 17, 2018)

This Texan Bicycles ad "Built for Massie by Schwinn" is from a 1946 Fort Worth phone book. I don't have the phone book, just found the pic on the interwebs.





From another Web source is this 1947 photo of the Massie Supply building advertising "Bicycles ".





GLWS! (good luck with search )


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 17, 2018)

Tikibar said:


> This is from a 1946 Fort Worth phone book. I don't have the phone book, just found the pic on the interwebs.
> 
> View attachment 854207
> 
> GLWS! (good luck with search )



Thanks man, I had that ad. It looks like it and the badge is it for evidence they ever existed. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 4, 2018)

Tikibar said:


> This Texan Bicycles ad "Built for Massie by Schwinn" is from a 1946 Fort Worth phone book. I don't have the phone book, just found the pic on the interwebs.
> 
> View attachment 854207
> 
> ...



Thanks for the photo of Massie Supply. That's really cool. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 25, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 18, 2018)

bump


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 18, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Hoowdy! Anyone have a photo of a Texan Bicycle? This badge popped up for sale and I can't find anything about it. I think it might be Schwinn? Thanks! BarryView attachment 646019View attachment 646020




*1946 Fort Worth Phone book.




Close up



My guess is that Schwinn factory was building or sending 
Massie Supply Co. Schwinn bike models built in 1946.
Massie would then slap on the Texan badge.
I have a B.F. Goodrich badge on a Schwinn phantom.*

*I believe in the early years, Schwinn was a supplier to many
outlets. One example would be Ace hardware stores. 
The earliest *“*Schwinn*”* store in my neck of the woods was 1971.
Would love to see a photo of a Schwinn shop from earlier era.*


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 18, 2018)

2jakes said:


> *1946 Fort Worth Phone book.
> View attachment 885706
> Close up
> View attachment 885708
> ...



I agree, this was real common. I've found  lots of them so far. I hope to see a Schwinn Texan some day.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 11, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 7, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 20, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 8, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 4, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 4, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 29, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 2, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 14, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 17, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 23, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 28, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 15, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 23, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 14, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 29, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 14, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 31, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 19, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 8, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 6, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 5, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 26, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 11, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 12, 2022)

bump


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 12, 2022)

barneyguey said:


> Hoowdy! Anyone have a photo of a Texan Bicycle? This badge popped up for sale and I can't find anything about it. I think it might be Schwinn? Thanks! BarryView attachment 646019 View attachment 646020



When are you coming out with your second edition? I enjoyed the first one.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 12, 2022)

Two Wheeler said:


> When are you coming out with your second edition? I enjoyed the first one.



Thank you very much. I did a couple years ago. Sorry, I sold all of them already. I hope to have some more printed, if enough interest is shown. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 22, 2022)

bump


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 23, 2022)

Sorry, I couldn't resist!

Pic of a Texan...


----------



## barneyguey (Friday at 6:29 PM)

bump


----------

